# My "Power" Flashlight Case



## rdrfronty (Sep 28, 2013)

I usually head out of town pretty much every weekend and hate to not have my prized lights with me. So for a good while I have been keeping them in a nice aluminum case I picked up from Harbor Freight. Because I'm a dummy and keep buying new lights that "need" to be in my carry case, I've had to redo the case about 5 times now. 
This is my latest setup. Most of my more powerful lights. All but one have been modified - by others. I unfortunately need help doing these serious mods. Gotta thank Vinh, Tom E, & Saab for that help.
So the lights -
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Firefoxes FF4 ----- 7010 lumens - 430k (Stock)
BTU Shocker ------ 4260 lumens - 477k (Dedomed XML2, 6a, Noctigons, beefed up wires & springs)
BTU Shocker ------ 3745 lumens - 184k (XML2, 3.5a, Noctigons, beefed up wires & springs)
Thrunite TN31vn - 1740 lumens - 495k (Dedomed XML2, 6.5a, beefed up wires & springs)
Thrunite TN31mb - 741 lumens - 414k (Dedomed XPG2, ?)
Supbeam K40vn - 1635 lumens - 394k (Dedomed XML2, 6.5a, beefed up wires & springs)
Supbeam X40vn - 3045 lumens - 158k (Dedomed XML2, 3.1a, beefed up wires & springs)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Grand total of 22,136 lumens & 2552k for just seven lights. That's an average of 3162 lumens & 364k per light. 
The case -



.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 28, 2013)

I use the same cases! (I think I have 6 - 7 of them...)



Mine are messier looking because I have more lights/case, mostly nestled like sardines. The pick and pluck foam also self picks and plucks over time....but I'm always changing the mix of lights, so, set forms to fit them into have not been practical. 

I like the way you have yours MUCH better....what do you use for the foam block?

You have yours arranged artistically/symmetrically....mine are more like a Tetris solution to just FIT them all.



I was considering going with memory foam upper/lower to sandwich them when the case is closed and simply envelop whatever's in there w/o having to make one cutout per light.


So, anyway....

How'd you do it?


----------



## jamie.91 (Sep 28, 2013)

Love the coloured o rings, would you mind telling me where you got them?


----------



## rdrfronty (Sep 28, 2013)

I use the pluck foam mostly on the bottom. But on the top I have a couple layers of foam rubber. It's also stuff I got from harbor freight. It's the black foam rubber mats they sell as garage flooring etc. I think they are about 24" squares. I use exacto/hobby knife to cut out the light shapes. Its good firm foam rubber and keeps everything in place well. And it looks good. The pluck foam underneath helps to keep everything cushion well too. It is time consuming cutting out everything, but its worth it. I have some pretty serious money in that case and this setup protects my lights very good. They've traveled like that in my truck for 1.5hr round trips every week for the past 1 1/2 years. Never a scratch on a light and the case is holding up great. 
I have another one of these cases that I use to keep all my flashlight "stuff" in, such as chargers, DMM's, temp guns, light meters, etc.. I need to pick me up another case though since I still have a lot of "keeper" lights I couldn't fit in this case. Such as my SBT70 powered SR90, SR51, Maelstrom S18, S12, etc. 
The little colored rings are actually ladies hair scrunchies or whatever you call them, to put hair in ponytails etc. They are cheap and you can usually find different sizes. Plus these ones have no metal connectors like a few do. These help me tell the differences between similar lights much easier in the dark when I'm out doing beamshots, playing, etc.


----------



## Rat (Oct 3, 2013)

rdrfronty said:


> Grand total of 22,136 lumens & 2552k for just seven lights. That's an average of 3162 lumens & 364k per light.
> The case -




That is insane *22,136 lumens* what a power case :thumbsup:

How big are those BTU Shocker's amazing.


:wave:


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Oct 4, 2013)

rdrfronty said:


> I use the pluck foam mostly on the bottom. But on the top I have a couple layers of foam rubber. It's also stuff I got from harbor freight. It's the black foam rubber mats they sell as garage flooring etc. I think they are about 24" squares. I use exacto/hobby knife to cut out the light shapes. Its good firm foam rubber and keeps everything in place well. And it looks good. The pluck foam underneath helps to keep everything cushion well too. It is time consuming cutting out everything, but its worth it.


Thanks for the details on how you did this. All my current cases are Pelican. While they are nice, they are also expensive. I have an unused Harbor Freight case, but I just didn't like the fact that I couldn't do a custom fit. Your solution with the 24 inch squares sounds great. I think I'll stop by Harbor Freight on the way home tonight.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow that's a serious power case! 
Great job


----------

